# NJ Hogan 90% TTTF/10% KBG Backyard Renovation



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey everyone! I'm just getting started on my backyard renovation. We've been in this house for 2 years and our yard has clover, creeping Charlie, bentgrass, you name it and it's probably growing back there. The former owners did not care for the lawn.

*Seed:*

*90% TTTF*
Titanium 2LS (6.9 Quality/6.8 Color)
Rebounder (6.9 Q/6.8 C)
Raptor III (6.8 Q/6.7 C)
Rockwell (6.7 Q/C)

*10% KBG*
Blue Note (6.6 Quality/6.2 Color)
Midnight (6.4 Q/7.8 C)
Legend (5.6 Q/ 7.7 C)

*Schedule:*

Done | 7/21/20: 1st round of Gly
Done | 7/25/20: Mow @2.5in
Done | 8/1/20: Mow @2in and 2nd round of Gly
Done | 8/14/20: Power Rake/Dethatch and scalped at lowest setting on mower, bagged everything 
Done | 8/23/20: Trim Mulberry tree to allow more sun on hill, use manual dethatching rake to remove remaining thatch and loosen soil
*Done | 8/24/20: SEED DOWN!*
- Finished bagging thatch
- Filled in some low spots with topsoil (8 bags)
- Starter fertilizer (3lb/1000 XST DIY)
- Sprayed Tenacity @ 0.5tsp/1000 (1.25tsp/2.5gallons)
- Put down seed @ 6lb/1000 (18lbs, have 22lbs leftover just in case or for front lawn reno next year)
- Applied PennMulch to hill area (1 bag) and Peat Moss (6 - 3.8cuft bales) to rest of yard
- Swapped out Hunter PGP nozzles for 3.5 & 4.5 low angle in the corners and 1.5 low angle in middle of yard

Edit: located in North Jersey


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Scalped the lawn at 2.5" today! Glyphosate is definitely doing it's job. I was planning on another app of Glyphosate on 7/28 or 7/29 (one full week from first application). Should I wait 2 weeks between applications or is one okay?

Also deciding on a seed mix. I've narrowed it down to:

Hogan:

90% TTTF (custom):
Titanium 2LS
Rebounder
Raptor III
Rockwell

10% KBG Hogan's Alley Blend:
Midnight
Blue Note
Legend

OR

GCI COOL BLUE:
85ish% TTTF:
Thor 
Black Tail
Falcon IV

15ish% KBG:
Blue Coat

I also really need to get my water situation figured out. It will be an above ground system on a 60x45 plot. If anyone has a similar size lawn with some above ground sprinklers in place let me know what worked for you.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Just ordered seed from Hogan today! 40LBS of the below blend. Based variety off of Northeast NTEP trials (NJ trials are very close to me).

90% TTTF
Titanium 2LS (6.9 Quality/6.8 Color)
Rebounder (6.9 Q/6.8 C)
Raptor III (6.8 Q/6.7 C)
Rockwell (6.7 Q/C)

10% KBG
Blue Note (6.6 Quality/6.2 Color)
Midnight (6.4 Q/7.8 C)
Legend (5.6 Q/ 7.7 C)

Also ordered the Wobbler Sled from Bigsprinkler.com.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Sprinklers came today! Got the Hunter PGP Ultra's from SprinklerWarehouse.com. I will post a layout of the sprinklers shortly!

Glyphosate has done its job. Question:

I am going to dethatch and then scalp the lawn. Should I use a Greenworks/SunJoe or would I need a rental such as a power rake from Home Depot?


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Anyone else having a difficult time finding hoses right now? They are sold out everywhere.

Should I go with 5/8" or 3/4" for my DIY irrigation? GPM is 8.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

billw said:


> Anyone else having a difficult time finding hoses right now? They are sold out everywhere.
> 
> Should I go with 5/8" or 3/4" for my DIY irrigation? GPM is 8.


For 8 gpm I would recommend 3/4" hose. Will you be coming off a 3/4" supply from your house?


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

billw said:


> Sprinklers came today! Got the Hunter PGP Ultra's from SprinklerWarehouse.com. I will post a layout of the sprinklers shortly!
> 
> Glyphosate has done its job. Question:
> 
> I am going to dethatch and then scalp the lawn. Should I use a Greenworks/SunJoe or would I need a rental such as a power rake from Home Depot?


My SunJoe worked great for dethatching!


----------



## ludawg23 (Aug 10, 2020)

I have the SunJoe dethatcher is it is great. Both the Greenworks/SunJoe models would do just fine and will make a huge difference.

North Jersey here as well and using the same Hogan 90/10 blend for my front reno - I just started the nuking phase.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> billw said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else having a difficult time finding hoses right now? They are sold out everywhere.
> ...


I am coming off the spigot on my backyard...the current hoses are 5/8" but I believe the line coming out of the house is 3/4".


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

I plan on dethatching/scalping tomorrow but have these little guys pulping up in the lawn. Spot spray after?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes, spot spray will work.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Yesterday hit up Home Depot and rented a Power Rake. Greenworks is completely sold out and I don't have time to buy it online. The Classen was great, did two passes and got a ton of thatch out.

Filled about 11 bags with thatch and mowed on lowest setting. Finally have bare dirt showing up. Plan now is to fallow and thinking about seed down next weekend. Too early?

Should I aerate prior to seeding? Anything else to prepare the seed bed?

I see some people bring in topsoil into the whole yard, I see others say absolutely no topsoil. What's the consensus?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What part of NJ? The Northern third is like Southern and Central/Eastern CT, and I can say the next two weeks are generally perfect timing for seed here.

Aeration would only be necessary at this point if your soil is mechanically compacted, like from vehicles, lots of sports, or something.

Edit: I see you said Northern NJ.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Green said:


> What part of NJ? The Northern third is like Southern and Central/Eastern CT, and I can say the next two weeks are generally perfect timing for seed here.
> 
> Aeration would only be necessary at this point if your soil is mechanically compacted, like from vehicles, lots of sports, or something.
> 
> Edit: I see you said Northern NJ.


Union County so that's kind of Central but more North. Soil doesn't seem too compacted. Pretty easy to drive a stake into it (was putting up some Tiki torches).


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Looking good! I'm at about the same point as you in my reno. Spreading 12 yards of topsoil tomorrow on my 4200 sq ft. I would say topsoil only necessary if you need to correct any bumps or unevenness or plan to reel mow in the future.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

MJR12284 said:


> Looking good! I'm at about the same point as you in my reno. Spreading 12 yards of topsoil tomorrow on my 4200 sq ft. I would say topsoil only necessary if you need to correct any bumps or unevenness or plan to reel mow in the future.


Thank you! I am not planning to reel mow. Possibly front yard of our next home (hoping to move towards Jersey Shore area within a few years).

I just walked around and it's surprisingly flat, maybe the power rake broke up some bumps that I had. I'll probably bring in a yard or two of topsoil to fill in a few random low spots but not the whole thing.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Sprinklers are in, using Hunter PGP Ultras set up above ground. Build is in the below pic!

One sprinkler in each corner of the yard and one in the middle going 360 degrees.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

billw said:


> Sprinklers are in, using Hunter PGP Ultras set up above ground. Build is in the below pic!
> 
> One sprinkler in each corner of the yard and one in the middle going 360 degrees.


 :thumbup: 
When I set mine up, I use high flow Gilmour Y valves to control flow, in order to balance pressure/flow to the rest of the zone. I put one side into the spike base and run the hose to the next head in the zone. It's helpful when working on them too, since you can isolate a head to work on it, while still running the zone.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Well now it looks like I'll need topsoil for some major leveling. The flooding pictured below hasn't happened in about a year and a half so I thought I was in the clear after the hurricane a few weeks ago and didn't get any flooding from that.

We had this vinyl fence put in, and the contractor piled dirt up against the fence to cover up the gap between the fence and the ground resulting in:

1. Loss of water flow into my neighbor's yard
2. A slight incline leading up to the fence, so the water pools in that corner. The hump where the trees are doesn't help either, but that was there prior to us moving in.

There is a downspout that exhausts at the top of this hill and I think this results in the water traveling to the area. Maybe i can reroute it to flow into the front street.


This picture shows the slight incline as well from another angle:


Not sure if I should just remove the soil where the incline is, or add more soil to the low spot? Good thing I haven't dropped seed yet.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Uh oh


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

billw said:


> Uh oh


Its a good thing. Smoke it.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

^^That's the point of fallowing. Weekly spot spray gly.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

gm560 said:


> billw said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh
> ...


Would it be acceptable to pull it instead? For the sake of time - seed going down Sunday.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I would just spray it with gly. I spot sprayed the same day I put seed down.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

I have certain areas of the yard that are pretty compact. Best way to address would be aerator?

Time is getting a little tight to get the seed down so I'm thinking about renting an aerator or having a landscaper do that part for me.

Can get aeration done for like $40 (or they can do front and back for $70 total).


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

I would add more soil to the low spot.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

billw said:


> I have certain areas of the yard that are pretty compact. Best way to address would be aerator?
> 
> Time is getting a little tight to get the seed down so I'm thinking about renting an aerator or having a landscaper do that part for me.
> 
> Can get aeration done for like $40 (or they can do front and back for $70 total).


Don't overthink it. If you need to get the seed down, do it. I wouldn't risk rushing a aeration which might bring up weed seeds. You should fallow after aerating and then apply more glyphosate to take out any weed seeds that germinated from the aeration (I'm not a fan of disturbing the soil).

As long as you get good seed to soil contact, you should be fine. There are various liquid aeration products out there that you can spray at a later date. I started using N-Ext products this year (Rgs and Air-8), for compaction issues. They call the combo "Compaction Cure". I've done a couple of apps in late spring and think it helped. I plan on more apps soon.

Sometimes, it can be overwhelming when trying a major project, because you want it all to go right. Your mind can wander and worry about too many things. Stick with the basics and you will be OK. "Stay on target. Stay on target."-i.e. Star Wars.

Oh, and make sure that you use Tenacity at seed down. I skipped it one time and regretted it.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> billw said:
> 
> 
> > I have certain areas of the yard that are pretty compact. Best way to address would be aerator?
> ...


Thank you for this! Definitely a boost in confidence for sure. Now that I'm thinking I don't have compaction it's just dry due to not being watered (I've been fine tuning my irrigation).

Hoping to have seed down Sunday! This is my first renovation so I have been overthinking it for sure.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Can I apply Tenacity the day after seeding? It won't be here until Monday or Tuesday and I was going to seed tomorrow.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

billw said:


> Can I apply Tenacity the day after seeding? It won't be here until Monday or Tuesday and I was going to seed tomorrow.


Yes, but I wouldn't wait any longer than that.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Weed pressure (mainly creeping Charlie and Spurge) is pretty bad. Spot sprayed today but it was a lot. Not sure if it's okay to seed with so many weeds popping up but I think I'm running out of time.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

At this point I am using a dethatching rake to loosen up the soil for the seed bed. I get some foot prints when walking on it so I am assuming I'll have enough seed to soil contact.



I also have a garden weasel but for 2500sqft that seems rough.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

This rake is great and not too difficult of a workout!

Unraked:


Soil loosened and ready for seed:


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

One more mow on lowest setting, bagged.

Just to get up any of the dead grass that's standing up from the dethatch.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Have to throw in a pic of my boxer, King. He's gonna be pissed that he can't use backyard for a few weeks! He's been out back with me the whole time (except while using any kind of machinery). The front will be sufficient, as well as the beach!


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Seed is down! Here is what I accomplished today:

- Finished bagging thatch
- Filled in some low spots with topsoil (8 bags)
- Starter fertilizer (3lb/1000 XST DIY)
- Sprayed Tenacity @ 0.5tsp/1000 (1.25tsp/2.5gallons)
- Put down seed @ 6lb/1000 (18lbs, have 22lbs leftover just in case or for front lawn reno next year)
- Applied PennMulch to hill area (1 bag) and Peat Moss (6 - 3.8cuft bales) to rest of yard
- Swapped out Hunter PGP nozzles for 3.5 & 4.5 low angle in the corners and 1.5 low angle in middle of yard

I now need to go out and set my sprinkler timer after doing a couple things around the house. I think this will be my schedule:

6am/10am/2pm/6pm - 15 minutes x 4 zones

@ericgautier going off of your watering schedule from your renovation.

Here's the view! Dark area is peat moss, PennMulch covering the rest but hard to see it.


King laying next to the lawn bag he tore up lol


Hogan Seed ready to be applied, also really enjoy the Echo RB-60 spreader!


Time for a beer!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

billw said:


> Seed is down!
> 
> Time for a beer!


Absolutely! :beer:


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> billw said:
> 
> 
> > Seed is down!
> ...


Thank you for all of your comments and help!


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Congrats Bill good luck!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

@MJR12284 & @gm560 thank you both!


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Would Scott's DiseaseEx he good for a preventative fungicide? Can I apply it right on top of everything even though I already topdressed?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Do you have propiconazole? It can do double duty for you.

Establishment of Cool-Season Turfgrass
Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 provides control of many diseases of turf, and its primary use is as a fungicide for use against the diseases listed on this label. As an additional benefit, Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 will improve the rate of establishment when it is applied to cool-season grass seedlings or sod.

New Seedlings:Apply 1 fl. oz. per 1000 sq. ft. at the 2- to 3-leaf stage of growth forfaster root development and top growth.
Sod:Apply 1 fl. oz. per 1000 sq. ft. 2-6 weeks before cutting for increased sod knittingand faster establishment after laying.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

:beer: Nice work!


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

gm560 said:


> Do you have propiconazole? It can do double duty for you.
> 
> Establishment of Cool-Season Turfgrass
> Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 provides control of many diseases of turf, and its primary use is as a fungicide for use against the diseases listed on this label. As an additional benefit, Quali-Pro Propiconazole 14.3 will improve the rate of establishment when it is applied to cool-season grass seedlings or sod.
> ...


I do not have it but will look into it for sure! Thanks


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Well no one is home, my sprinklers are running and it's pouring rain! Hoping for the best.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

billw said:


> Well no one is home, my sprinklers are running and it's pouring rain! Hoping for the best.


It didn't get bad here and what we did get didn't last long. For the sprinklers you need a RainMachine. they are awesome because you can control from your phone anywhere.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

@gm560 yep got a bit lucky, no washout!

Love the concept of RainMachine but I have an above ground system running on a hose end timer - Melnor 4 zone. Looks like that's for in-ground only.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Switched up my sprinkler zones. Wasn't getting enough pressure by daisy chaining 2 sprinklers together, so now I have 5 zones (one sprinkler per zone). One in each corner of the yard, and one in the middle.

Here is one in action! Love the Hunter PGP Ultras.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

billw said:


> Uh oh


I had those too. 99% sure they came from my compost.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Ngilbe36 said:


> billw said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh
> ...


Not sure where mine came from as I used my native soil. Maybe birds dropped the seeds or I stirred them up when dethatching.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Birds are going to TOWN on my seed. Should I throw more down?


----------



## garrettgriffin (Aug 14, 2020)

How is your germination coming along? To your question should you drop more seed. Maybe two pounds more per 1k if you think you need it. I put 50lbs over around 6000sqft. The seed from seed superStore and GCI Turf recommended 8-10lb per 1k.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

@garrettgriffin I did 6lb/1000 per Hogan Seed's guidance. We're getting rain from the hurricane tomorrow so I'll probably wait until early next week. I'm definitely going to reseed my hill and add PennMulch.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Got something germinating. Won't believe anything until other parts of the yard start waking up though!


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Widespread germination now showing!!



The only area without germ is my hill. I think I am going to reseed tomorrow on the hill and add peat moss. I am not concerned about washout on the hill. Difference between hill and rest of yard is hill = PennMulch, rest of yard = peat moss.

Peat moss remains king!


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Looks like hurricane skipped us. Barely got any rain all day. Had my sprinklers off but yard was still wet due to a little rain and cloud coverage. Just fired em back up for the 6pm watering.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Day 6 since seed down:


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Can I apply anything from the bio stim pack or should I wait a certain period of time?
- RGS
- Humic
- Microgreene
- Air8

Also, I have some creeping Charlie popping up. I think tenacity is taking care of some of them. Should I wait until the next tenacity app to take care of those?


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

One week since seed down:


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I would wait on the N-Ext products to avoid trampling the seedlings. However, you could try spraying with a hose end sprayer from the perimeter, as far as it will reach, unless the label indicates a waiting period. They usually have a high and low rate (concentration). I would go with the lower rate while the seedlings are young. I have Rgs and Air-8, and they have different rates, but I can't confirm the other two you have, off the top of my head.

I would definitely wait awhile to spray the Creeping Charlie. That is tough to kill, and you need multiple apps of stronger herbicides (I think you need Triclopyr). That would probably be worth waiting until next spring. I once had to reseed most of a small ~200' reno about 15 years ago after spraying 2-4D at label rate and wiped out most of it because the 4 week old seedlings couldn't take the herbicide. Tenacity at the recommended rate and interval will help with other weeds, but I don't think it will take out Creeping Charlie (double check the label).


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

11 days after seed down:



Can I get out there and manually pull weeds or should I stay off the grass?

When should the first now be and at what HOC?


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

You can pull weeds - just try to tread carefully so you don't rip stuff out. No shuffling!

Mow when the tallest blades get to 2.5" or so and take it down to 1.5-2".

I mowed my 100% tttf reno at 12 days from seed / one week from germination.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Carlson said:


> You can pull weeds - just try to tread carefully so you don't rip stuff out. No shuffling!
> 
> Mow when the tallest blades get to 2.5" or so and take it down to 1.5-2".
> 
> I mowed my 100% tttf reno at 12 days from seed / one week from germination.


Thank you! Might give it a mow tomorrow, at least the spots that are super tall. I saw yours in the Reno thread, looks awesome!


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Mowed today at 2.5in. Threw some seed down in the bare spots. Hoping it's going to fill in the next few weeks.





Should I wait another few weeks for urea or can I throw down now? Will it hurt the seed I just put down?


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Looking good Bill! I'm 7DAG with my 80/20 TTTF/KBG reno and am planning to mow tomorrow or Sunday. I need to measure the seedlings but it looks like it needs a mow. I am planning to do my 1st spoon feeding of Urea on 14DAG.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Weekly update:

Today I threw down:

- Scott's DiseaseEx - 2lb/1000 (preventative rate)
- XST DIY - 3lb/1000 (final use of this product for reno)
- RGS - 3oz/1000

Watered it all in after with my sprinklers. The pic below was taken just now, there are still a few bare spots but hopefully that extra seed germinates.


----------



## UMStevo (Aug 25, 2020)

Can I ask how you filled in the bare spots with seed? Just threw we down and watered or did you agitate soil at all or cover the seed?


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

I threw down and watered. I should have agitated and then covered w peat moss but I didn't have time. If I need another round of seeding in those spots I plan to do that.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

MJR12284 said:


> Looking good Bill! I'm 7DAG with my 80/20 TTTF/KBG reno and am planning to mow tomorrow or Sunday. I need to measure the seedlings but it looks like it needs a mow. I am planning to do my 1st spoon feeding of Urea on 14DAG.


Thank you! How are they looking now?


----------



## Brw71585 (Apr 20, 2019)

Do you have Hunter PGP heads? If so what nozzle did you use?


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Brw71585 said:


> Do you have Hunter PGP heads? If so what nozzle did you use?


Yes I have the Hunter PGP Ultra's. I used the gray Low Angle nozzles. In the middle one that rotates full circle I used the 1.5 Low Angle. I believe I have 3.5LA in the 4 corner ones.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

How's the yard looking?


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

MJR12284 said:


> How's the yard looking?


Here's a pic from this morning. Letting it dry out a little and then gonna mow this afternoon !



I have some wild onion, crabgrass and creeping Charlie to tame but otherwise, it's filling in nicely. Couple bare spots giving me trouble as well.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

26 days post-seeding, mowed at 2.5in:







First one looks filtered but it's just the shade.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

I see everyone uses Urea in their renovations. Can I use Carbon X instead? I've never used Urea.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

35 days post seed, mowed at 2.5in again:



The middle area of the hill has some bare spots. Hoping the KBG fills in over time - it's noticeable better week after week. 


I plan on doing an application of CX DIY in 2 days and another 4 weeks after.

I have spurge, creeping Charlie, some crabgrass. Plan of attack anyone? Wait till spring?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Since youare 30days and more than 2 mowing why not use tenacity. Will take care of most things. I would think about adding quincloracfor added crabgrass control if you need?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

billw said:


> I see everyone uses Urea in their renovations. Can I use Carbon X instead? I've never used Urea.


U need something fast release urea or AMS. Just make sure it's not coated/slow release. CX has a decent amount of N stabilized (20%), atleast in the newer version.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

uts said:


> Since youare 30days and more than 2 mowing why not use tenacity. Will take care of most things. I would think about adding quincloracfor added crabgrass control if you need?


Will Tenacity knock out Creeping Charlie?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

billw said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > Since youare 30days and more than 2 mowing why not use tenacity. Will take care of most things. I would think about adding quincloracfor added crabgrass control if you need?
> ...


It should. You might need another app


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Threw down CX DIY yesterday at 3lb/1000 total of 9lbs.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Mowed at 2.5" today, my favorite now yet. Starting to really thicken up! Color is much better as well.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Got in another mow today. Mowed at 3 inches this time (it's either 2.75 or 3 I honestly forget).



New neighbor next door just closed on the house and has already sprayed his grass twice, gonna have some heavy competition!

I also have some of this bright green stuff, any ideas what it is? It's mainly where the grass meets my mulch, I'll be making a nice edge this week hopefully on this bed.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Also forgot to mention sprayed today:
RGS @ 3oz/1000
Humic @ 6oz/1000
Microgreene @ 6oz/1000

Used Ryobi battery backpack sprayer, love it!


----------



## Brw71585 (Apr 20, 2019)

We used the same seed and I have that same lime green on my edges of the driveway. I dont think its poa but who knows


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Brw71585 said:


> We used the same seed and I have that same lime green on my edges of the driveway. I dont think its poa but who knows


Interesting. Most of it is in my mulch bed - I used my spreader so seed definitely got into the bed. Just gonna rip it out and hope for the best. Fantastic seed by the way!


----------



## Brw71585 (Apr 20, 2019)

billw said:


> Brw71585 said:
> 
> 
> > We used the same seed and I have that same lime green on my edges of the driveway. I dont think its poa but who knows
> ...


Def great seed, I wish I used the same blend in my backyard. I just use the straight TTTF blend, should of used KBG too,


----------



## Brw71585 (Apr 20, 2019)

billw said:


> Brw71585 said:
> 
> 
> > We used the same seed and I have that same lime green on my edges of the driveway. I dont think its poa but who knows
> ...


Def great seed, I wish I used the same blend in my backyard. I just use the straight TTTF blend, should of used KBG too,


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

I think I mowed for the last time this season. Mowed at 2.5" ready for the winter. Grass isn't looking as nice as it did around Sep/Oct but I am cutting much shorter.

I learned a lot this season thanks to everyone here and I'm excited to get winter over with!

There is a chance we are moving (staying in NJ), so I think I've left the lawn in good shape for future owners of this house. Time for a bigger house - and a much larger yard! Here are some pics from today's mow.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

billw said:


> I also have some of this bright green stuff, any ideas what it is? It's mainly where the grass meets my mulch, I'll be making a nice edge this week hopefully on this bed.


Good chance of those being Poa Trivialis seedlings, in my opinion. Maybe they were in the mulch you bought.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Looking forward to spring...2+ feet of snow this past week and getting another 7" tomorrow.

A shot of King enjoying the storm!


Too much snow. 


Yard the day before the storm.


----------



## kk07 (Sep 2, 2020)

Very nice journal. I have the same seed blend for my sidewalk reno this fall. Would you mind sharing the current pic of the lawn?


----------

